# $50 Lyft Bonus, unlocked!



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

YASSSS!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I think your guarantee is going to be meaningless ;-) 

Hope you got a good one!!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I think your guarantee is going to be meaningless ;-)
> 
> Hope you got a good one!!


Bonuses don’t effect guarantees!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Haha. Next ride is to boston...but a sweet #


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Haha. Next ride is to boston...but a sweet #


It’s a 20 minute, 8 mile ish trip!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Bonuses don’t effect guarantees!


I'm pretty sure that ride bonuses do count towards the guarantee. Challenges and Streaks don't but ride bonuses are like the personal power zone bonuses which do count towards a guarantee. They just haven't updated the terminology on the help page. I guess you might just find out for sure.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm pretty sure that ride bonuses do count towards the guarantee. Challenges and Streaks don't but ride bonuses are like the personal power zone bonuses which do count towards a guarantee. They just haven't updated the terminology on the help page. I guess you might just find out for sure.


Yeah I’ll find out for sure after this next trip. I’ll tally it up. But like I said I’m not really concerned about it this week because I did most of my Lyft trips for longer trips during the day. And it was such a weak guarantee that I wasn’t going to burn my nighttime hours of driving for it.

But I wasn’t going to turn down $50 bonus. My guarantee add on would only be about $30.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice! Is this in pittsburgh?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Nice! Is this in pittsburgh?


Panhandle FL


----------



## Tuberose (Jul 24, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Panhandle FL


You sure you want to spill the beans on the hidden gem gold mind down there? Dont do it dont do it....I had to find out the hard way by just moving to Socal for rideshare. So many nice rideshare towns have been ruined by oversaturation. Here in Southern California its so horrible, had the same $50 bonus pop up on my Lyft app while driving on the freeway a couple months ago. Drove 10 minutes to the spot and as soon as I got there it vanished! 😔


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Tuberose said:


> You sure you want to spill the beans on the hidden gem gold mind down there? Dont do it dont do it....I had to find out the hard way by just moving to Socal for rideshare. So many nice rideshare towns have been ruined by oversaturation. Here in Southern California its so horrible, had the same $50 bonus pop up on my Lyft app while driving on the freeway a couple months ago. Drove 10 minutes to the spot and as soon as I got there it vanished! 😔
> View attachment 644996


Someone who researches hard enough will figure out where I’m at eventually. Then they’ll be homeless if they try to stay for the summer lol.


----------



## Tuberose (Jul 24, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Someone who researches hard enough will figure out where I’m at eventually. Then they’ll be homeless if they try to stay for the summer lol.


Yeah I know your area, has great rideshare seasons, but the slow season is so much that even the restaurants close down there during the summer. Wouldnt think summers would be that bad for a rideshare resident if most other drivers are leaving. And its not a complete ghost town. Nice balance of parties and mellowness.


----------



## Tuberose (Jul 24, 2021)

*deleted duplicate post


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Tuberose said:


> Yeah I know your area, has great rideshare seasons, but the slow season is so much that even the restaurants close down there during the summer.


Yep. 2 major universities are the entire economy here. It’s a ghost town in the summer.


----------



## Tuberose (Jul 24, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Yep. 2 major universities are the entire economy here. It’s a ghost town in the summer.


Kinda reminds me of Tucson a little, Tucson was not nearly as uber friendly as your market, but Tucson's economy relied heavily on U of A.


----------



## Tuberose (Jul 24, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Yep. 2 major universities are the entire economy here. It’s a ghost town in the summer.


The things that concerns me is the voilence and rowdiness.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Missed this one while getting car washed


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Panhandle FL


Cool. I always thought you were in Pittsburgh. When did you move?


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Cool. I always thought you were in Pittsburgh. When did you move?


I come down here for the season. Pittsburgh in summer.


----------



## Tuberose (Jul 24, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Missed this one while getting car washed
> 
> View attachment 645018


Not my area but found this screenshot someone else posted from another state.


----------



## Tuberose (Jul 24, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I come down here for the season. Pittsburgh in summer.


So they allow out of state driver's licences in your state to do Rideshare? Had to vhange my original license to CA when I relocated to California, it was such a hassle!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I come down here for the season. Pittsburgh in summer.


I didn't guess you for a snowbird... lol


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> I didn't guess you for a snowbird... lol


Sometimes


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Panhandle FL


Many's moons ago I had a shop for a short time in Panama city..smells the paper mill everyday


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Tuberose said:


> So they allow out of state driver's licences in your state to do Rideshare? Had to vhange my original license to CA when I relocated to California, it was such a hassle!


Yes.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Many's moons ago I had a shop for a short time in Panama city..smells the paper mill everyday


That place STINKS!


----------



## Tuberose (Jul 24, 2021)

😆


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> YASSSS!
> 
> View attachment 644976


Forget about that bonus...look at that sweet Challenge on offer this...oh geez, just 2 more rides to make 16 big ones!!!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ted Fink said:


> I didn't guess you for a snowbird... lol


Hey, come join the snowbird driver legion in Tucson, you'd be in excellent company down here!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Forget about that bonus...look at that sweet Challenge on offer this...oh geez, just 2 more rides to make 16 big ones!!!


Haha yup! I was stacking offers today before the weekend


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> YASSSS!
> 
> View attachment 644976


I think their system has a huge glitch yesterday. They will be eating lots of $$$.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I think their system has a huge glitch yesterday. They will be eating lots of $$$.


I almost want to agree.

I’ve seen that $50 bonus in same spot multiple times. I think I know what is triggering it and will test it soon.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Probably carjack area


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Probably carjack area


Well I doubt that, because it’s the airport


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Joking pretty common at airports ,with no drivers. They shoot it up real high. 2 or so drivers rush thier..it drops by 50 % in minutes. All.mind games..
Car jackers was a Philadelphia job..my area...haha


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Joking pretty common at airports ,with no drivers. They shoot it up real high. 2 or so drivers rush thier..it drops by 50 % in minutes. All.mind games..
> Car jackers was a Philadelphia job..my area...haha


Agreed.

Looks like my theory is looking more true than not.

Recently (as in, this past week), Lyft restarted the queue staging box at this airport. I hadn’t seen it all season, and Uber removed theirs, too. I hadn’t seen Uber’s since COVID started.

No drivers ever go and stage there anymore, anyways. Two years ago? Ya…was always a car or two sitting there. It’s a really tiny airport, with arrivals only every couple of hours, and only from 6am to midnight.

Add in the bonus zones going live here this week with no drivers ever sitting in the queue, it shoots up to $50 about 10 minutes after a plane lands. It did it again shortly before midnight tonight.

I’ll watch the flight schedule again tomorrow while I’m out working and try to take advantage.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

"Unlocked"??? Why was it locked away in the first place? That's not very nice.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

ITS LOCKED SO it dont grow to $60 but today in my city and many others .lyft went to the dollar sticky surge...its ok for reg lyft. but not what i do as i would unlock $10 alot. ..now i see so many $3 surges,,its new this am here..maybe not where you are..we have an airport like that trenton mercer..i dropped off once..


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It's just not very nice to lock things away. I mean, I would lock my valuables in a cabinet if, say, certain members of this forum were invited to visit my house. Or if certain relatives ever came over. But for Lyft to lock things away from us and only unlock them as a special treat... that's plain just not nice.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> ITS LOCKED SO it dont grow to $60 but today in my city and many others .lyft went to the dollar sticky surge...its ok for reg lyft. but not what i do as i would unlock $10 alot. ..now i see so many $3 surges,,its new this am here..maybe not where you are..we have an airport like that trenton mercer..i dropped off once..


Yea Bobby my market starts it today too... it will be interesting to see how it compares to Uber surge, and I just got a second iPhone and another Scosche mount so I can have both Uber and Lyft up side by side all night tonight to see how it looks. Usually I heavily favor Uber, which will likely still be the case, but I will be able to see when Lyft pops good surges because I'll have that screen on my second device constantly and I can keep an eye on it. If Lyft goes higher than Uber, I can flip it online quick...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

elelegido said:


> It's just not very nice to lock things away. I mean, I would lock my valuables in a cabinet if, say, certain members of this forum were invited to visit my house. Or if certain relatives ever came over. But for Lyft to lock things away from us and only unlock them as a special treat... that's plain just not nice.


Unlocked just means that you drove into the surge area and got the surge stuck to you... it doesn't mean it was locked away or anything, LOL. That's just Lyft's way of saying you entered the bonus area and get it on your next ride.

They like to use words like Unlocked and Scored to make you feel special. So that you will do what's best for the community. LOL


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi ted , my theory its only good for short rides as thier slick with no back end surge money , as uber will give you some..say we get $20 uber charges $100 we may get $35 more or so..i am not so sure with lyft..my budy says yes and no..he knows..he did a few EWR lyft rides where pax got smoked..he got base fare..
on my app it would say max bonus unlocked..thats it..


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Unlocked just means that you drove into the surge area and got the surge stuck to you... it doesn't mean it was locked away or anything, LOL. That's just Lyft's way of saying you entered the bonus area and get it on your next ride.
> 
> They like to use words like Unlocked and Scored to make you feel special. So that you will do what's best for the community. LOL


This is an MMO app game. I love unlocking my next epic bonus loot.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> Hi ted , my theory its only good for short rides as thier slick with no back end surge money , as uber will give you some..say we get $20 uber charges $100 we may get $35 more or so..i am not so sure with lyft..my budy says yes and no..he knows..he did a few EWR lyft rides where pax got smoked..he got base fare..
> on my app it would say max bonus unlocked..thats it..


That was my conclusion when it came to my area. Occasionally they increase the surge on a long trip beyond what you locked in, but most of the time, what you see is what you get. What I noticed is that if it was absolutely crazy busy you could end up with a huge additional surge on a ride. If you caught it as things were increasing i.e. at 1:30 when the bars close at 2 then you might get additional surge for a longer trip, after 2:15 as the surge was decreasing, you were not getting anything extra.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That was my conclusion when it came to my area. Occasionally they increase the surge on a long trip beyond what you locked in, but most of the time, what you see is what you get. What I noticed is that if it was absolutely crazy busy you could end up with a huge additional surge on a ride. If you caught it as things were increasing i.e. at 1:30 when the bars close at 2 then you might get additional surge for a longer trip, after 2:15 as the surge was decreasing, you were not getting anything extra.


Yes.

I noticed this happened with Uber in the past year ish.

It used to be that if you locked in a sticky surge, often times your next trip might even have a larger surge attached to it. I haven’t seen this happen in probably a year. Uber definitely changed something.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Yes.
> 
> I noticed this happened with Uber in the past year ish.
> 
> It used to be that if you locked in a sticky surge, often times your next trip might even have a larger surge attached to it. I haven’t seen this happen in probably a year. Uber definitely changed something.


Yup, that's why my mode of operation is as many short trips with surge, quest, consecutive ride bonus or some combination of the 3 as possible. Longer trips when it's busy are absolutely not worth it.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yup, that's why my mode of operation is as many short trips with surge, quest, consecutive ride bonus or some combination of the 3 as possible. Longer trips when it's busy are absolutely not worth it.


Same.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ted Fink said:


> Unlocked just means that you drove into the surge area and got the surge stuck to you... it doesn't mean it was locked away or anything, LOL. That's just Lyft's way of saying you entered the bonus area and get it on your next ride.
> 
> They like to use words like Unlocked and Scored to make you feel special. So that you will do what's best for the community. LOL


Nope, Evil Lyft has all the bonuses locked away in a cabinet deep within its lair, along with other things. Mwwaaahaaahaaaahaaaa.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

UberChiefPIT said:


> YASSSS!
> 
> View attachment 644976


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yup, that's why my mode of operation is as many short trips with surge, quest, consecutive ride bonus or some combination of the 3 as possible. Longer trips when it's busy are absolutely not worth it.


How does one avoid the dreaded long trips, getting dumped into the sticks and having to deadhead it back during busy surge hours? 

I find that pax who do this know that drivers might NOT want these rides (because they aren't worth it) and follows all rules to the letter (ie, limit groups to 3 or less, have toes to the curbs, masks on, etc., etc) so not to get canceled out on.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

#1husler said:


> How does one avoid the dreaded long trips, getting dumped into the sticks and having to deadhead it back during busy surge hours?
> 
> I find that pax who do this know that drivers might NOT want these rides (because they aren't worth it) and follows all rules to the letter (ie, limit groups to 3 or less, have toes to the curbs, masks on, etc., etc) so not to get canceled out on.


Market-dependent, I’m sure. But my market is saturated with mostly rapid fire short trips Wednesday thru Sunday nightlife hours in a small area. That’s how I consistently pull in 30-45 trips in 10 hour windows.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

#1husler said:


> How does one avoid the dreaded long trips, getting dumped into the sticks and having to deadhead it back during busy surge hours?
> 
> I find that pax who do this know that drivers might NOT want these rides (because they aren't worth it) and follows all rules to the letter (ie, limit groups to 3 or less, have toes to the curbs, masks on, etc., etc) so not to get canceled out on.


They've made it really easy for me with the fixed rate fares. I see the destination now and if it's more than a 12 minute trip I'm likely to pass on it. In the past I would get a few but very heavily screened between 11:45 and 1:45. Most times I would start the trip as soon as I saw my pax coming to me. If I didn't like where it was going I would take off and cancel. A couple of times I would just tell the couple I'm sorry, I can't do it as I cancelled them while they were sitting in the back. Asked why, because I'm losing money. If they argue, I simply told them they could get out or I could drive over to the cop a block or two away and ask him to help you out. Every once in a while they get smart and offer you cash.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> short trips with surge, quest, consecutive ride bonus


Trifecta

Add a tip and it's Quadfecta. And yes, that's actually a word.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

We don't have Consecutive Trip Bonuses (CTB) in my market so for me a trifecta is surge, quest, and quest. (We usually have two quests - one for 40-50 or 50-60 trips and one for each trip downtown in the core area on friday and saturday nights during drunk hours). OR surge, one of the quests, and a tip. A quadfecta for me would be surge, quest, quest, tip.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> YASSSS!
> 
> View attachment 644976


It's just the fish hook to make it game like and surprise you so you stay hooked. Don't fall for Gryft


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh baby yes!!!! 1.5 mile $58 trip!


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

This is getting too easy and predictable!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Forward it to me..haha


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

If you see a big bonus zone, like $10, $15, $20, $25, pop up in a weird spot, go there and wait just outside the area it was in. You almost definitely won’t make it there before it vanishes. But just be patient and within 15-20 minutes it’ll come back as $50.

There’s literally never anything going on there to cause a surge. Lyft is just trying to draw coverage away from other areas that are too saturated. Only exception I’ve seen is the airport.

I’ve waited both offline and online the entire wait period and didn’t get any rides, that’s how I know it’s a false surge.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i know the location, you are hiding . in marker.. nassau bahamas...near the beach....but serious by my airport . it goes crazy high like $30 for only a few minutes. so you cannot get a 1.5 mile ride. the app with save you a very far ride...


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> i know the location, you are hiding . in marker.. nassau bahamas...near the beach....but serious by my airport . it goes crazy high like $30 for only a few minutes. so you cannot get a 1.5 mile ride. the app with save you a very far ride...


I’m in Florida, not the Bahamas.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I was just busting balls because your posts are really Funny. I was going to say Denmark..


----------

